
Why Does Bureaucracy Exist? Here’s Why… - penfold
http://expressiveegg.org/2016/08/29/bureaucracy/
======
Safety1stClyde
> It Digitises Uncivilisation is founded on ego which can only conceive of
> reality in terms of that which can be isolated, measured, defined,
> controlled and possessed; in other words, written down.

With this as the first sentence, it seems unlikely this contains any
worthwhile content.

